
The Spark of Life and the Unification of Intelligence, Health, and Aging - laurex
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0963721419829719
======
gus_massa
This has a mix of biological facts:

* Mitochondria are the main producers of energy in the cell

* Energy is important for many traits, like Intelligence, Health, and Aging

But the conclusion that Mitocondria are somehow an unification item in these
factors is an exaggeration without a solid proof. With a similar reasoning we
can prove that ribosomes are the unifying factor (they build proteins, and
proteins are important for Intelligence, Health, and Aging) or use the same
idea with most of the other celular organelles.

